# New 25rss



## flyfsh70 (Jan 23, 2006)

Well after about a week of reading everything I could in this great site and doing some price and quality comparison, I Took the plunge and took home a new Outback 25RSS.

Thanks for the great info.

Oh yea it also helped that the outback dealer gave me a killer trade in value for my POS.









Can wait to take it out in a couple of weeks.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers.

Happy Camping and Post often.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Welcome to the Outbackers, glad to have you on the forum!


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Welcome to the site!!!

Good luck with the new Outback!

Gary


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

flyfsh70,

Welcome to the site and congratulations on the new Outback. Post often and let us hear about your camping trips.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Another new member







Welcome to the best corner of the internet!.

I am assuming by the name you will be joining in on the conversations on fly fishing









John


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

WELCOME!!!

and when you have the time, finish out your signature so we know where you are from, what your hauling with, etc.

Congrats on the new TT....

Steve


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Welcome aboard. Great choice, the Outback.


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

Welcome to the cult! action Post often!


----------



## socialstudiesmom (Nov 1, 2005)

Welcome to the world of Outbacking. You will love it! action


----------



## flyfsh70 (Jan 23, 2006)

Thanks for the welcome.

I can just tell this is going to be a great site to spend most of my spare time.


----------



## Swanie (Oct 25, 2004)

I'm so excited for you -- but that also might be because we are having EARLY spring fever in Minnesota today -- sunny and 50 degrees.

Congratulations -- you are going to love your Outback and outbackers.com!


----------



## kbrazielTx (Apr 29, 2004)

Congrats!!!!









You are going to love your Outback. We like our so much we just bought a bigger one.

Great Camping action


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

flyfsh70 said:


> Well after about a week of reading everything I could in this great site and doing some price and quality comparison, I Took the plunge and took home a new Outback 25RSS.
> 
> Thanks for the great info.
> 
> ...


Not only do you have a really cool name, flyfish70, but you picked the right Outback







AND have the good sense to be on this Forum!!!! Welcome to the cult action action action


----------



## Steelhead (Nov 14, 2005)

Welcome to the site, and congrats on the Outback. You will love it for sure.

sunny

Dallas


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

flyfsh70

welcome action 
and congrats on the new 25rss









darrel


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome flyfish70 to the Outback Family
And congrats on the 25RSS
Glad to hear your dealer gave you a great deal on your trade in









Don action


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

flyfsh70 said:


> Thanks for the welcome.
> 
> I can just tell this is going to be a great site to spend most of my spare time.
> [snapback]75824[/snapback]​


I'm sure you'll enjoy your Outback!! You can find anything/everything on this site(and I spend waaaaaayyyy too much time trying to do so







)

Welcome.

EC


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Congratulations flyfish70 and Welcome to Outbackers.com! action


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

Welcome fly 







_70_

You will enjoy the outback and outbackers.com too!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Alright!! Another Outbacker in Beaverton! That makes 4 now.

I got lucky and beat PDX_Doug to the punch here...You'll have to join us for the PNW Spring Rally.

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...pic=5499&st=165

Did you buy from Curtis? If so I'm glad to hear you got a good deal. They were NOT willing to work with me when we were in the market.


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

Great choice! We love the 25 RSS----This is a great site also--welcome


----------



## flyfsh70 (Jan 23, 2006)

Oregon Camper, I did buy from Curtis.

Sorry to hear that they were not willing to help you. I have been very lucky with them.

Oh by the way I'm already looking at the calendar to see if the family and I can make it to the PNW Spring Rally.


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

flyfsh70 said:


> Oregon Camper, I did buy from Curtis.
> 
> Sorry to hear that they were not willing to help you. I have been very lucky with them.
> 
> ...


Glad things worked out for you at Curtis. I must have gone there on 2 bads days..









Looking forward to having you at the PNW Rally.


----------

